# Tomy Talking Photo Album - help!!



## jaxwee (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi 


I'm three weeks away from panel (approval and matching on same day) and need to start pulling together photos for Tomy book.  Has anybody done one? What did you say on it?!


Help!! Think we'll be ok once we've started but it's getting started!!


Thanks 


Ps its for two girls aged 21 months


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

I think it's a max of 20 or 30 secs per pic so we just introduced each other etc

Ie we: we r mummy & daddy and can't wait to meet u
Dad: this is mummy with/without her glasses on
Mum: this is G the dog and she loves playing with sticks 

The best thing is you can re record over n over again til you like what you have

Congratulations on your match - double trouble eh x


----------



## someday (Sep 11, 2008)

I  will be reading this with interest. We also have bought two of these and haven't yet used them. I am glad we can re-record as I feel nervous about doing it! We are currently getting their room sorted (they share at the moment) for photos.

We must be very close in panel dates. We are on 17th April. How cool to have approval and matching on the same day! Well done!


----------



## Doubleprincesstrouble (Jan 28, 2013)

We introduced the toy first "Hello my name is Teddy"
"I live at this house, no 7" photo of house
I live with Mummy (photo of me
And Daddy (photo of Daddy)
"I live with two cats Sooty and sweep"
"This is my bedroom"
"This is Aunty Liz and Uncle Tony"

Managed to get different rooms in the house in the background

The most important thing is getting names in.


----------



## jaxwee (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks that's really helpful, will crack on at the weekend!


Just books to finish off and DVD to do, non stop fun!!


We're at panel on 15th April, am going to be a nervous wreck and it doesn't start until 3pm!


----------



## Mojo72 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi,
I was interested to read this thread. As part of our home study tasks we have been asked to prepare a book for a 3-4 year old, 5-6 year old and 8-9 year old. Any advise on how to make them different would be appreciated!
Mojo


----------

